# Any of you guys musicians?



## Icestorm (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering how many of you are musicians here and which instruments do you play. 

I'm a Drummer, Bassist and Vocalist. my specialization is drumming, specifically Progressive Metalcore (Ala Between The Buried And Me, Machine Head, Killswitch Engage ETC ETC.) and I have been a musician for about 14 years now between all of my instruments, 

As for my career status, I'd like to mention that I'm currently the drummer and lyricist in a Progressive Metalcore band called Lost Eternity and I'm in the process of writing our first album. I might post some of my lyrics later, the album is called "Into The Warzone" and there's a three song suite under that title on the album. more about that to come later. 

  -Icestorm


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 8, 2008)

We have a forum for this
look a bit lower


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2008)

We do have a forum for it, but I'm a musician. Guitar and piano, most people say I'm good at both. Style is progressive and experimental, all around the metal genre and a bit out of it. I wish I had some people to jam with.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 8, 2008)

I play a bit of keyboard, but not exactly performance material. I am a pretty decent vocalist and enjoy seeing a lot in my own time, as anyone should. I've never been in a band or anything like that though, and recording software and equipment's just too expensive for me to really get into.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

Im a guitarist, I play a white schecter tempest custom electric guitar.​ 
I play all kinds of music but mostly hardcore, experimental, and tech metal.​ 
I also play in a band called Worlds and Dreams



 
There are vids posted from our last show on our myspace (linked above), i know they suck but we are in the process of gettings some really tight recordings.​ 
Also if you are in North Carolina (or just really really awesome) you should hit up our next show


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> Im a guitarist, I play a white schecter tempest custom electric guitar.​
> I play all kinds of music but mostly hardcore, experimental, and tech metal.​
> I also play in a band called Worlds and Dreams
> 
> ...


I've been there!  Dammit, why do all the G'Boro furs pop up after I leave!  Also, on topic, I am not a musician of any kind.  Just a very angry, lonely furry.


----------



## virus (Jul 12, 2008)

Guitarist here. I'm out of a guitar at the moment though :?
I have no genre I just play stuff on guitar. I think every style has cool little instances in playing guitar so why not do them all and become a shredding machine. .. Can't sweep though and probably never will. Sweeping is for the sterile guitarist anyways.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2008)

virus said:


> Sweeping is for the sterile guitarist anyways.



*Slaps with glove*

Pistols at dawn. >:C


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a guitarist mainly, but I can play bass and a little drums also.  I've played in a metal band writing most of the material and I do my own acoustic stuff.  I'm not too great at it, but I try .


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 12, 2008)

I play bass and is backing vocals for the band i'm in.


----------



## virus (Jul 12, 2008)

Aden said:


> *Slaps with glove*
> 
> Pistols at dawn. >:C



Sorry dude. Sweeping is purely for show. Gets you the keys to the Lamborghini but not to my ears, makes me turn them off when they do it too much.


----------



## Merriss (Jul 12, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## xiath (Jul 12, 2008)

right now i have two years of experience in the fiddle (go ahead an make fun of me, i don't care) but i really like metal so i am saving up to buy a Jackson guitar atm.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm A bassist. been playing bass for 4-5 years now.
however, I use to play all sorts of instruments. such as piano, clarinet, saxaphone, banjo, trombone, and many more.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2008)

Sup. I sing. And I sing BEAUTIFULLY, thank you very much.


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 12, 2008)

I play accordion, keyboard, melodica, ukulele, and bass. As far as genre, I don't confine myself to one, but all of it's weird.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 12, 2008)

i play guitar... and bass<3 still learning that one though and i dont own one yet... but i wants... 
also a vocalist... me sings ^___^


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 12, 2008)

I play flute and violin, along with bits of trumpet and clarinet. I'm a floutist in the school band, so nothing amazingly special.


----------



## Arc (Jul 13, 2008)

I play e-guitar...or better said, I try to learn it...or even better said I try to be a fanfag, by only playing System of a Down songs on it (and fail at this yet).
:awesome:


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2008)

virus said:


> Sorry dude. Sweeping is purely for show. Gets you the keys to the Lamborghini but not to my ears, makes me turn them off when they do it too much.



I agree, being excessive with it never helped anything. I just like using them because it adds a lot of tonal flavor and you can choose to make some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 14, 2008)

Been playing guitar and piano for 8 1/2 years. I can also sing decently. I play more rock than anything but I like to branch out and play some blues or jazz. I'm not much of a lead guitarist, but I've been working on my chops. I'm more of a rhythm guitarist. My friend plays guitar; he likes to solo. I like to kid around with him saying, "You might be able to shred solos, but I can shred RHYTHM!!" then break out in some crazy, improvised, something you would probably find in death metal riff.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 14, 2008)

I play the bassoon and contrabassoon.  Bass clef woodwind instruments are WAY more manly than any string or percussion, and you all know it. 
I also play trombone... last I checked.  Which was over a year ago.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

I play guitar, you can have a guess at what type.

(Hint: <-- look that'a way)

I really only jam with my friend who plays the electric. Don't really know any drummers.

If I were to describe my skill, I'm shit. Not being modest, I know I suck, but people say I'm good... Annoys the hell outta me, but what can I do about it?


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a lead singer in a band, though my band members have went their separate ways. one in Army, One on the streets. So now i got no band....*sigh*


----------



## Laze (Jul 22, 2008)

I try to play guitar.

Basically, I was gifted with a rather old electric one from a very close friend of mine and I thought I needed a good hobby regardless. I haven't been practising as much as I should do. Distracted by too many things.

Not to say I can't play anything though.

I can do the theme from Midnight Cowboy, hehe.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 22, 2008)

I've played piano for........uh......probably 16 years about?

That and I've composed and written music using Fruity Loops Studio 6 for about 4 years now, and I have an album out!! *is shamelessly advertising*
Go check me out on FA when its back if you like Trance/Electronic music
or you could even check me out here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ikodo-Moonstrife/20196071871


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 22, 2008)

I play bass guitar. Been playing for close to six years. I got three guitars: two Squiers, a four and a five string, and a Micheal Kelly four string acoustic.


----------



## Draxaan (Jul 29, 2008)

Vocals, and occasionally guitar.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Piano for 15 years. Vocals but not "official"
guitar for 4 years.
Composing for 6 years.


----------



## virus (Jul 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> I agree, being excessive with it never helped anything. I just like using them because it adds a lot of tonal flavor and you can choose to make some pretty interesting stuff.



Tonal flavor? Its good for a transition or a break but that's about it. As a solo, or as some lead work the guy playing in my opinion is full of themselves. Same goes for that spastic vibrato. Whenever I hear that I turn off the speakers and remove the file immediately, sending it to the depths of hellfire.

The problem I have with guitar players these days. Is a lot of them are created minions and not naturally influenced. In fact it outnumbers 50 to 1.  This is from the 80's guitar period which also brought the guitar collector who does not play guitar but just buys the guitars for its significance of who plays it. They are the sole reason older guitars are so expensive now  .


----------



## McRoz (Jul 29, 2008)

I played drums for [roughly] two years, recorder for a month, and miscellaneous circuit bent & experimental noise makers for nearly four months.

Of course, I suck at all of these  
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaiwishiweredeadhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

I will move this thread to the appropriate section momentarily.

Back on topic, though...I'm trying to learn to play guitar, but I don't practice _nearly _enough.


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

I play keyboard for kicks
I play trombone in a few county and area bands.
I'm learning Bassoon because I can
I sing in the county choir.
I can play a little trumpet

And I guess the annoying honkin sound I produce from an alto sax counts as music?


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2008)

virus said:


> Tonal flavor? Its good for a transition or a break but that's about it. As a solo, or as some lead work the guy playing in my opinion is full of themselves.



You completely reject the use of sweep arpeggios other than for those two things? You can't insert one to make the phrasing interesting or to provide a colorful backing? That's quite close-minded of you. Sweep picking is just another tool in the toolbox and can be used effectively. It's just that a lot of the time, guitarists don't use it creatively and they end up following the rest of the crowd.

And yeah, a lot of lead players are full of themselves. But what about those of us who aren't? In my case, sweeping just came easily for me when I was learning economy picking, while I still can't "shred" well enough to use that technique. Am I conceited for utilizing one of the tools that I can use well when I write songs?



virus said:


> Same goes for that spastic vibrato. Whenever I hear that I turn off the speakers and remove the file immediately, sending it to the depths of hellfire.



Ah yes, disregard any good songwriting or emotion or mastery of the band's other instruments put into a song because of a guitarist's style when using one particular technique. To be fair, I hate the sound as well. But still.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't play an instrument unless there are colored dots rushing at me on a screen, but I do sing. I've lately become less and less satisfied with my singing ability, though, not that I have the resources to do anything about it.


----------



## Defender (Jul 30, 2008)

Guitar, bass, drums and keys up in here.
What I'm playing varies depending on instrument, type of strings and other stuff :V


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a straight out guitarist, I've learned to play since I was like 1st grade...however old I was back then. like 6 - 7 years old? 20 YO now. First guitar was a 1/2 sized lotus meant for beginners back then. I still have it and still works to this day xD its fun. 

I learned a bit of piano cause we have a piano in the house. never got really more interested then that. And played clarinet in lower school, for about 4 years. That was fun. It was a new experience I must say

Though electric guitar is my main stay. I can play a variety of things. From Rock to Punk to Metal. But I think i found my specific genre I'm going to stick with. Surf Rock. Its just so incredibly fun to play. More so Astro-Surf Rock. Mostly how The Ventures and Man or Astro-Man? have been as a surf rock groups. :3 Its more a hobby right now as a music appreciator and lover, but I'd love my own band one day to have and play about, even as just a garage band.

So far into my venture of Surf Rock, i've come up with several songs...all which are incomplete. But still have real potential at a later time.


----------



## PunkFurry (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a drummer, been one for 11 years, 12 in another couple of months. I play bass a bunch, but I'm a bass "owner" not a bass "player, if you know what I mean. I play keys every so often and I do a bunch of session running for other musicians, and I've stayed away from bands mostly. I'm basically a studio musician now.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 30, 2008)

i can play the harmonica but aint relay a musician i just play when im board


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 30, 2008)

virus said:


> Same goes for that spastic vibrato. Whenever I hear that I turn off the speakers and remove the file immediately, sending it to the depths of hellfire.



Just for the sake of clarity do you mean rapid back-picking or rapidly shifting the pitch because there seems to be a lot of confusion surrounding the terms vibrato and tremolo.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 30, 2008)

I play guitar. Have been for almost 2 years.

THRASH/SPEED METAL!!!!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 30, 2008)

19 of the on-topic responders here say they play guitar of some kind.  That's 19/32*100=59.3 %
Seriously, is guitar really easy to play, or something?  Do we all hope to be rockstars?  What's the deal?


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> 19 of the on-topic responders here say they play guitar of some kind.  That's 19/32*100=59.3 %
> Seriously, is guitar really easy to play, or something?  Do we all hope to be rockstars?  What's the deal?



I play it to be cool. :C

Actually, I think the reason is the music that I'm into. I want to be able to write and play music like it, and I think guitars can add a lot to a song (if the guitarist knows what he or she is doing :roll.

And I can tell you that piano is a lot easier to pick up and play/write with than guitar.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 30, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> 19 of the on-topic responders here say they play guitar of some kind.  That's 19/32*100=59.3 %
> Seriously, is guitar really easy to play, or something?  Do we all hope to be rockstars?  What's the deal?



It's because the guitar is probably the most popular instrument, and people do it to feel awesome.

I play bass because I knew no-one who did it when I started, and it is just an all-round wicked instrument.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> It's because the guitar is probably the most popular instrument, and people do it to feel awesome.
> 
> I play bass because I knew no-one who did it when I started, and it is just an all-round wicked instrument.


 
Yeah, Bass is dope, It sounds so good to me, even by itself.

Mostly pay attention to it in soul music and other styles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgJxCeAo_1w


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

Room for a fiddler in here?

I've been playing the instrument for about 2 years now.

My idols are Natalie MacMaster and Owen Pallett


----------



## Takun (Jul 30, 2008)

http://youtube.com/user/TakunLeon

Sure.  I guess.  Play guitar, like to sing.  Music minoring this fall.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2008)

I play keyboards, do programing, and tapecutting(Audacity, and with actual Tape).
Im saving up for a Korg Electribe, Microkorg, and a kaoss Pad.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 30, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> 19 of the on-topic responders here say they play guitar of some kind.  That's 19/32*100=59.3 %
> Seriously, is guitar really easy to play, or something?  Do we all hope to be rockstars?  What's the deal?


If it helps any, I also play drums.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Room for a fiddler in here?
> 
> I've been playing the instrument for about 2 years now.
> 
> My idols are Natalie MacMaster and Owen Pallett



Ooo, a fiddler, now that somewhat unique....I for one think fiddles are completely and totaly awesome....more songs should have them ^..^


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 30, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've been there! Dammit, why do all the G'Boro furs pop up after I leave! Also, on topic, I am not a musician of any kind. Just a very angry, lonely furry.


 
lol sorry about that, im actually from high point but yeah, I go down to four seasons like once a week xD 

where you live now?


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Room for a fiddler in here?
> 
> I've been playing the instrument for about 2 years now.
> 
> My idols are Natalie MacMaster and Owen Pallett


 
augh Id luv  to learn how to play a violen, but they are so expensive and I hardly have enough time to write music for my band let alone learn a whole new instrument :/

one day...


----------



## Takun (Jul 30, 2008)

You can't have his fhole.  It's mine >:C


----------



## Magikian (Jul 30, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> Yeah, Bass is dope, It sounds so good to me, even by itself.
> 
> Mostly pay attention to it in soul music and other styles
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgJxCeAo_1w



I think you are one of the best people to exist and you deserve an internet.

Bass is awesome. End of story.


----------



## Defender (Jul 30, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> augh Id luv  to learn how to play a violen, but they are so expensive and I hardly have enough time to write music for my band let alone learn a whole new instrument :/
> 
> one day...


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Doreli-Model-59-Violin-Outfit?sku=470290

This shitty violin is only $100. Maybe if you're lucky it won't explode and cut off all your fingers before you learn it?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

Defender said:


> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Doreli-Model-59-Violin-Outfit?sku=470290
> 
> This shitty violin is only $100. Maybe if you're lucky it won't explode and cut off all your fingers before you learn it?



No, you'll just get the shittiest sound imaginable, and since you've ordered it from the internet, you'll have to tune it and everything yourself with little or no experience. And you'll still need rosin and stuff. 

Then again, if you're just trying it out to see how you like it...

On the subject of stringed instruments, how do you get two violists to play in tune?
A: Shoot one.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

I do piano and guitar. piano 14 years. guitar 4.


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> *Piano for 15 years*. Vocals but not "official"
> guitar for 4 years.
> Composing for 6 years.





Urban Wolf said:


> I do piano and guitar. *piano 14 years*. guitar 4.



GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT YOU LOONY.


----------



## Tilt (Jul 31, 2008)

Guitar and keyboard.Was in choir, sang in musicals in high school, most professional vocal performance I had was playing "eddie" for Rocky Horror at playhouse memphis. Most of the time I compose music.





kalibration ltd said:


> We have a forum for this
> look a bit lower



GREAT TROLL EFFORT, GOOD JOB, YOU GET THE POWER-UP AND WIN THE GAME


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 31, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> 19 of the on-topic responders here say they play guitar of some kind.  That's 19/32*100=59.3 %
> Seriously, is guitar really easy to play, or something?  Do we all hope to be rockstars?  What's the deal?


Cause its used in almost everything now a days. Besides, its a absolutely fun instrument, and the slides, the tremelo bar (for those that have a guitar with that feature at all) and the awesome sounds an amp can make makes it all like the worlds best cake  its covered in a sweet icing, and the center is rich and moist and not dry =P Meh that was a bad comparison. But ah well. Its just easy to learn and pick up, and prolly the recent pick up of Guitar Hero got people more interested in trying out guitar. Though I kinda look down on people that brag about the game and crap when they more then likely don't know how to play guitar at all >.>



Aden said:


> And I can tell you that piano is a lot easier to pick up and play/write with than guitar.


Thats debatable. My sister could play piano, but can't write music for her own life. I tried piano, and I really didn't like it that much either, only played here or there learning small tunes. Was kinda difficult for the most part, and learning how to actually write it out would be even more. Whichever way its easier just tends to depend on the person really.



Magikian said:


> I play bass because I knew no-one who did it when I started, and it is just an all-round wicked instrument.


I wanted to try and learn bass, because, in fact, you barely see many people talk about it, if you wanted to, can't find many good tabs or books about to help you learn it easier. Mostly you never really even notice it much in the back ground of music unless its made to be noticed, but when it is made to be, the thick heavy beats you can slap down with it made it look and sound like it'd be extremely fun to try out. Have yet to though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 31, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I wanted to try and learn bass, because, in fact, you barely see many people talk about it, if you wanted to, can't find many good tabs or books about to help you learn it easier. Mostly you never really even notice it much in the back ground of music unless its made to be noticed, but when it is made to be, the thick heavy beats you can slap down with it made it look and sound like it'd be extremely fun to try out. Have yet to though.



Well in my experience if you can play guitar bass isn't that hard to pick up.  Then again the transition from metal guitar to metal bass lines is a lot easier  then the transition from metal guitar to slap bass solos so it depends a lot on  the genre. Also bass is a lot easier to tab by ear then guitar so it may be  helpful for you just to try to work out the bass lines in slower simpler songs  and play along. The only part I really had trouble with was going from using a  pick to not using one, had some serious calluses  .


----------



## Monarq (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm decent with a keyboard, and have just been fooling around with an electric bass lately.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 1, 2008)

> Though I kinda look down on people that brag about the game and crap when they more then likely don't know how to play guitar at all >.>


Funny story... since I play a woodwind instrument, I'm used to hitting the key just before I want to play the note, right?  So the first time I play Guitar Hero, I totally suck it up because I end up getting all of the notes correct but about a half-second too early.  I've heard that actual guitarists have this same problem.

Anyway, I challenge all you guitarists to learn the archlute or the sitar.  Now THERE'S a string instrument.  I'm getting tired of all modern music being played with guitar.  Seriously.



> If it helps any, I also play drums.


No, not really.  I think this is the third most popular instrument, right after piano.  Maybe if you would have said tuba, or something....


----------



## Papi the Fox (Aug 1, 2008)

okay, I'll bite.

I'm a trained tenor/baritone vocalist, 2 years so far, but I've been singing for the majority of my life. I've done everything from R'n'B to Classical to Emo Rock to Showtunes, but R'n'B and Showtunes are definitely my favorite genres (I act a little bit on the side). I'm trying to learn piano, but my ring fingers are absolutely retarded and my hands refuse to work together. I also started composing last year, and though I'm still VERY much a novice, my professor has told me that I have a great deal of potential. One of these days I'll sing something new and put it on youtube or something, because the video that's online now isn't that good TBH


----------



## emptyF (Aug 1, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=uAAtbzgj9NM


----------



## Defender (Aug 1, 2008)

emptyF said:


> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=uAAtbzgj9NM


That was awesome. How did you learn to sing and play simultaneously so well?


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2008)

Defender said:


> That was awesome. How did you learn to sing and play simultaneously so well?



Seconded. I've tried, but I can't really do anything too complicated on the guitar while singing. You really have to get into the beat.


----------



## emptyF (Aug 1, 2008)

Defender said:


> That was awesome. How did you learn to sing and play simultaneously so well?





			
				aden said:
			
		

> Seconded. I've tried, but I can't really do anything too complicated on the guitar while singing. You really have to get into the beat.



awww, you guise!  thank you though, i try.  as for playing and singing simultaneously, i just sort of hit upon it one day while i was practicing.  i was like a keanu reaves moment:  "whoa . . . i can play and sing at the same time!"  it just takes lots and lots of practice really, and then one day you have a breakthrough.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2008)

I play clarinet =D I wanted to become a professional, but I think I'd rather be an animator instead. Plus, my mom wasn't too happy when I told her I wanted to be a musician. =P

I used to play cello and percussion (Mainly keyboards like the Marimba, but occasionally the toms) but I don't have time to be in drumline anymore. And I sold my cello ;.; I wanna get another one and pick up where I left off, it's just unbelievably hard to get cello lessons around here!


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 10, 2008)

I played a lot of Guitar in High School, but dropped it for Violin.

Also, like most of the world, I hit the keys now and again...

Good to know there is some musical Representation here!


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Iv played the guitar for about 7 years not and i'm in 3 bands... i love playing the guitar


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2008)

Zorro101 said:


> Iv played the guitar for about 7 years not and i'm in 3 bands... i love playing the guitar



Have any recordings? C:

/Reminds me: I need to make some recordings...


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeppers, clarinet, guitar, bass and vocals. Was on an off with a couple of local bands for awhile.


----------



## xiath (Aug 12, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Room for a fiddler in here?
> 
> I've been playing the instrument for about 2 years now.
> 
> My idols are Natalie MacMaster and Owen Pallett



*walks up to you* This town ain't big enough for the both of us.  lol Jk :lol: .  
I guess playing the fiddle for 2 years is a fad or something because that is the amount of time i have been playing for too.

What's your favorite genre and whats your favorite tune?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

I play the saxophone, for like 7 years now

and a bit piano


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 17, 2008)

I play the Tenor Sax, and I have been playing for ehhh about 7 years now. I'm in my school's Jazz band, and Marching Band (and yeah its a sport)

LOVE Tha Jazz music though, although I have found that I am much better improving than reading sheet music......I find it awkward, but its true lol.

As for the marching prospective in me, I love marching too. the sheer thrill and ecstasy you get from the crowd cheering for you is amazing . Our M-Band is one of the best in the country, which i am also proud of considering that we do better than every athletic team in our school  lol.


----------



## Rytes (Aug 18, 2008)

Mainly Drums and Keys, gonna attempt bass soon


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 18, 2008)

xiath said:


> *walks up to you* This town ain't big enough for the both of us.  lol Jk :lol: .
> I guess playing the fiddle for 2 years is a fad or something because that is the amount of time i have been playing for too.
> 
> What's your favorite genre and whats your favorite tune?



Late response is late 

Favorite genre? I like Celtic, especially the Irish. Cape Breton fiddle is nice too...so is Quebec... Heh, it's all good. 

My favorite tune is probably Catharsis, by Natalie MacMaster, I love her energy. But since I'm nowhere near her level, my favorite one to play is the 99 march, an Irish one.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a guitar, but I am not as  good  as I would  like to be. Maybe I will pull it out and work on that on of these days.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 18, 2008)

Shouden said:


> I have a guitar, but I am not as  good  as I would  like to be. Maybe I will pull it out and work on that on of these days.



Go ask Herman Li =) or Malmstien =) lol


----------

